# NAMM 2019: Marshall's new Studio amps



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

20w/5w versions of the Plexi and the JCM 800. Pretty interesting...

I am on a Helix LT right now, but a 20w/5w Plexi or JCM800 sure is tempting.

Marshall Studio Amps - Andertons Music Co.

They sound pretty damn good in this video:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

A 20 watt jcm 800 sounds like my dream amp.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh sweet Jesus.....


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I would be super into this if I didn't have so many similar amps


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

But plexis and 800's are studio amps because you can turn them up there.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Budda said:


> But plexis and 800's are studio amps because you can turn them up there.


Sure they are, but these new ones sound pretty friggin sweet in the video and will cost quite a bit less than a Plexi or an 800, I imagine. When the Captain was playing the LP through them, it definitely moved my needle


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

jdto said:


> and will cost quite a bit less than a Plexi or an 800, I imagine.


I think somebody mention around 1200 or 1300 USD for head and 1500 for combos
And also mentioned that should be available now. Made in England.

let me check Sweetwater if they have them listed:
yeap
Heads: 1300 USD
Marshall SC20H Studio Classic 20/5-watt Tube Head
Marshall SV20H Studio Vintage 20/5-watt Tube Head

Combos 1500 USD
Marshall SC20C Studio Classic 20/5-watt 1x10" Tube Combo Amp
Marshall SV20C Studio Vintage 20/5-watt 1x10" Tube Combo Amp


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

bigboki said:


> I think somebody mention around 1200 or 1300 USD for head and 1500 for combos
> And also mentioned that should be available now. Made in England.
> 
> let me check Sweetwater if they have them listed:
> ...


Similar pricing to the Mini Jubilee, then.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Fender 57 Custom Delux has been bothering me for awhile but no one has them in stock local which is good bcs the last thing I need is yet another amp.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

At $1300USD, you can get a used original 2203 or 2204. Just sayin.

@Wardo feel free to grab the 57' custom deluxe, and I can store one of your amps at my place. Or two, even.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Budda said:


> At $1300USD, you can get a used original 2203 or 2204. Just sayin.
> 
> @Wardo feel free to grab the 57' custom deluxe, and I can store one of your amps at my place. Or two, even.


True, but it won't have the 5w mode 

I found that really useful on my Mini Jub for playing at home without aggravating the rest of the family.

Also, I am sure the GAS attacks these will cause will mean some will come up for sale used in 6 months to a year


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

jdto said:


> True, but it won't have the 5w mode
> 
> I found that really useful on my Mini Jub for playing at home without aggravating the rest of the family.
> 
> Also, I am sure the GAS attacks these will cause will mean some will come up for sale used in 6 months to a year


That's my plan too. Wait for used. For my playing situations, this a really practical amp. I love jcm 800's but absolutely do not need anything that powerful.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

torndownunit said:


> That's my plan too. Wait for used. For my playing situations, this a really practical amp. I love jcm 800's but absolutely do not need anything that powerful.


Based on the demos, I love the sound of both the Classic (800) and the Vintage (Plexi). Tough choice, but you can't lose either way.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Double the price of a comparable Origin. Wonder why? Manufactured in a different location? Origins made out of cheaper material? Hmmmmm........


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Double the price of a comparable Origin. Wonder why? Manufactured in a different location? Origins made out of cheaper material? Hmmmmm........


I believe my buddy has an origin and one thing I do know is the tubes are complete garbage in it. Im personally not super impressed with it's tone either. But, this is the only one I have heard.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> Double the price of a comparable Origin. Wonder why? Manufactured in a different location? Origins made out of cheaper material? Hmmmmm........


These are made in the UK. My Mini Jubilee (which is sort of the precursor to these in terms of that smaller version of classic beasts with 5w/20w) was a very nice amp.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Just to clarify my other post, for the money the Origin I've played seems decent. But tone wise it doesn't stand up to the amps its based on. It's possible that some new tubes and small mods would make it killer.

I just didn't want to sound like I was crapping on the Origin. These new amps seem way more like what I'd like in a small Marshall though.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

torndownunit said:


> Just to clarify my other post, for the money the Origin I've played seems decent. But tone wise it doesn't stand up to the amps its based on. It's possible that some new tubes and small mods would make it killer.
> 
> I just didn't want to sound like I was crapping on the Origin. These new amps seem way more like what I'd like in a small Marshall though.


I hear you. This what people have been asking for on gear forums for a long time. Hell, Ceriatone made them because Marshall wasn't. The 5w/20w trick is a cool bit of tech that Marshall has implemented quite well. The tone on the 5w mode of my Jube was still excellent.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

jdto said:


> The 5w/20w trick is a cool bit of tech that Marshall has implemented quite well. The tone on the 5w mode of my Jube was still excellent.


How does it work? I assumed it's just a PPIMV variant lke the YBA1-Mod1, but with only 2 settings.
Maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

jb welder said:


> How does it work? I assumed it's just a PPIMV variant lke the YBA1-Mod1, but with only 2 settings.
> Maybe I'm mistaken.


It does something with scaling down the voltages so the power tubes distort at lower volumes. There are some technical explanations on the Marshall forum mostly about the Mini Jubilee, which was designed by a guy who isn’t at Marshall any longer, but was an active member there. The technical stuff is a bit beyond me. They’ve now worked his design concept into other amps. I don’t think it’s just a PPIMV, but I haven’t spent the time to learn the inner workings of amps


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I recall reading that the 5/20 feature on the Mini Jubilee was based on London Power's Power Scaling tech.


----------

